# Jingle's Jolly Jamboree Closing Ceremony (Special Snowflake Winners)



## Justin (Dec 28, 2015)

Our holiday Jingle's Jolly Jamboree event is over and we're finally ready to announce the winners of the exclusive Special Snowflake collectible!































Check it all out below, and be sure to take our closing survey for the event here.

*Here are the staff favorites for our creative events:*


*Christmas Tree Showcase:*

*asuka*





*p e p p e r*





*Temari*





*Gingerbread Man Decorating:*

*Lock*





*3Dewdrops*





*Aniko*





*Community Snow Storm:*

*Laudine*





*crystalmilktea*





*Sholee*





*Noel Leaf Photo Challenge:*

*DaCoSim*





*Darkbrussel*





*Yukari Yakumo*





*Build a Frosty Friend:*

*Lock*





*Aniko*





*Zane*





*Happy Holiday Home Designer:*

*FancyThat*





*Haydenn*





*Reese*





*And here are the random raffle winners for the Guess the Gift event and the Birthday Raffle in the Holiday Advent Calendar event:*

*Guess The Gift #1 Raffle:*
MissLily123
Sugarella

*Guess The Gift #2 Raffle:*
John Lennon
Meg-Mog

*Guess The Gift #3  Raffle:*
pokedude729
Hanami

*Guess The Gift #4 Raffle:*
duckyluv
L o t t i e

*Holiday Advent Calendar Birthday Raffle:*
AccfSally
Pharaoh
Klinkguin
chocolatte
Gregriii
Oliy​
_*Special Snowflake Notes:* In the case of duplicates for favorites, we allowed it but added two extra winners to the Birthday Raffle to make up for it as only one collectible is allowed per person. Raffles were drawn in the order shown after all favorites were selected, and redrawn in cases of duplicates. As there are a lot of collectibles, please be patient for distribution!_

Thanks to everyone who participated in this event and we hope you enjoyed it as much as we did. As always, we continue to evolve our events trying out different things and this one was no exception. Please let us know how we did and what you liked or disliked most with *our event survey over here*. See you soon!

P.S: The remaining holiday username colours and Christmas Light collectibles are scheduled to end on January 7th!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats everyone


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow!! Congrats everyone! The event was a blast! I am so proud my two besties, DaCoSim & 3Dewdrops were chosen as staff faves! Proud momma!! 

Thanks Justin, Jeremy, Tina, Thunder, Oblivia & LaBelleFleur for the incredible amount of work you all put into this!! Your time & efforts do NOT go unnoticed!!


----------



## sej (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats everyone!
My sister won one and I didn't rip


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 28, 2015)

Where's the goodbye message from jingle I cry thanks mods


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats to everyone and thank you so much for this wonderful event! It was very fun <3


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners! Still in shock from winning that raffle xD


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## sizzi (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats everyone


----------



## mogyay (Dec 28, 2015)

aw congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 28, 2015)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats everyone!

& thank you for a very fun event!


----------



## mogyay (Dec 28, 2015)

ye i forgot to mention thank you to the mods for holding such a fun event!!! this has been so well organised! look forward to whatever the next thing is!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 28, 2015)

thanks for this great event to end the year! sad i didn't get a snowflake. maybe i'm just not as special as all the winners! Congratulations to all.


----------



## Sholee (Dec 28, 2015)

Ahhhh can't believe I got picked!! Grats to all the winners! Thank you mods for the super fun events!!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats to all of the winners!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 28, 2015)

Holy crap! This is such a wonderful thing to wake up to! >u< Thank you so much! ^^


----------



## Hanami (Dec 28, 2015)

a big thank you to the staff for hosting such a fun event! congrats to all the winners


----------



## LilD (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks staff for the event


----------



## Amilee (Dec 28, 2015)

thank you staff for this great event! 
congrats to all the winners c:


----------



## boujee (Dec 28, 2015)

wow those entries were beautiful 
congratulations to the winners!
now you know how it feels to be a tumblrian


----------



## crystalmilktea (Dec 28, 2015)

Oh my goodness, I saw Laudine's snowflake and was just taken away, totally didn't expect mine to come after that! Congrats to everyone else, and thank you mods for a really great event!


----------



## MissLily123 (Dec 28, 2015)

Congratulations to all of the winners!!! And thank you mods for this wonderful event!


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats everyone :')


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats c: ♥


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 28, 2015)

Very sad to see I didn't win anything (I've been waiting for results for like a week), but just the same, congratulations to the winners! The entries were lovely and deserved to win. c:

Thank you mods for putting up this event! It was the first event I've been in and I'm happy. <3


----------



## Reese (Dec 28, 2015)

Ahhh so happy my Christmas room was chosen, thanks so much!  Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Justin (Dec 28, 2015)

Also, I forgot to mention it in the original post but we have set an official end date for the remaining holiday username colours and Christmas Light collectibles for January 7th!


----------



## Sholee (Dec 28, 2015)

Justin said:


> Also, I forgot to mention it in the original post but we have set an official end date for the remaining holiday username colours and Christmas Light collectibles for January 7th!



noooooooooo, I was dreading this.


----------



## Amilee (Dec 28, 2015)

Justin said:


> Also, I forgot to mention it in the original post but we have set an official end date for the remaining holiday username colours and Christmas Light collectibles for January 7th!



*cries*;-;


----------



## jiny (Dec 28, 2015)

OMG! I won the first raffle! Congrats to everyone else, your entries were amazing c:


----------



## mayortash (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Zane (Dec 28, 2015)

Aaaaaaaaa I couldn't sleep so I came back on and saw this!!! <3 So happy, thank u staff for a gr8 event!


----------



## Lock (Dec 28, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone! This was a fun event to participate in and looking through the entries was especially great. 

(Thanks to everyone who liked my snowman!)

Great event mods and thanks for the doll collectibles!  Not so much the coal cause rekt my tbt and I fell for it lol.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats everybody! I really liked this event.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 28, 2015)

Justin said:


> Also, I forgot to mention it in the original post but we have set an official end date for the remaining holiday username colours and Christmas Light collectibles for January 7th!



NOO JUSTIN I CRY
I WILL NO LONGER BE RUDOPLH


----------



## Meliara (Dec 28, 2015)

::GASPS!::  I'm gonna love y'all forever for that!!!  <3  <3  <3  THANK YOU!!! Definitely the first and last time my cooking will win anything...

Thank you for all the fun events! Congrats to the winners. I LOVED looking through all the entries.


----------



## pandapples (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats to the winners and thanks for this event!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 28, 2015)

Reese said:


> Ahhh so happy my Christmas room was chosen, thanks so much!  Congrats to all the winners!!



It looks like Santa's workshop! What a unique idea. I love it!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 28, 2015)

Umm. Congrats everyone!


----------



## Sap88 (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats everyone! And thank you too all the mods for your hard work!!


----------



## Araie (Dec 28, 2015)

Man, I really wanted a special snowflake.. congrats to the people that got them though!


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 28, 2015)

wow!  I'm so stoked I won one.  Congrats to all the winners & thank you TBT for another awesome event.  I had so much fun participating & many of the events really got me into the Christmas spirit


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats winner, I thought I had a good chance this year, oh well. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Heyden (Dec 28, 2015)

Yaaaay, Congrats to everyone and thank you xD I really like the background on the snowflake so I'm happy ;D
btw is it just me or are some of the images broken?


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 28, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Yaaaay, Congrats to everyone and thank you xD I really like the background on the snowflake so I'm happy ;D
> btw is it just me or are some of the images broken?


I can't see some of the images as well: Darkbrussel, Yukari Yukamo & Aniko


----------



## mintellect (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Justin (Dec 28, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Yaaaay, Congrats to everyone and thank you xD I really like the background on the snowflake so I'm happy ;D
> btw is it just me or are some of the images broken?





p e p p e r said:


> I can't see some of the images as well: Darkbrussel, Yukari Yukamo & Aniko



Is it fixed?


----------



## maarowak (Dec 28, 2015)

Justin said:


> Is it fixed?



yup, now it is!

Thanks mods and admins for all the hard work and effort put into the event, it really showed through! I've never been part of a forum with such dedicated people in charge of it. Thank you very very much, and I hope you can all rest a little now! (-:


----------



## cornimer (Dec 28, 2015)

Congratulations everyone! Thank you to everyone who worked so hard to create this AMAZING event. It was so much fun!


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 28, 2015)

Congratulations, friends!

I'm still a real fan of that Jingle gingerbread.


----------



## Aniko (Dec 28, 2015)

OMG!!!!!! What a surprise!!! I didn't expect to see me there! Thank you very much! Congratulation to everybody, I really liked to see everybody's creativity, it was a really fun activity.


----------



## Reese (Dec 28, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> It looks like Santa's workshop! What a unique idea. I love it!


Yup that's what it is! Thank you so much! Although a few others had the same idea so it may not have been that unique, haha (theirs were really good as well! Made me genuinely nervous about my chances of winning)

I posted my thanks quickly just before going to sleep (at 8am lol) so I wanted to add now, thanks again staff for all your hard work putting this shindig together, although I didn't participate in every event I really enjoyed looking at all the entries and all the wins are very well deserved


----------



## Laudine (Dec 28, 2015)

Ahh didn't expect mine would be chosen, especially against all those amazingly lovely snowflakes ;u; I'm so glad the staff liked my little snowflake! 

Also thank you so much for holding the event! I think it's my favourite event to date. I'm going to really miss sending out parcels to unsuspecting victims haha. Made more friends because of the event too. Again thank you staff for all your efforts and hard work!

Will some of the submission threads be moved to Museum so we can browse all the entries later? Just wondering since submission threads for Fire festival and Halloween are not hidden. Would be a shame if they stay hidden forever!


----------



## roseflower (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats to the winners and thank you for this event


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 28, 2015)

I am adding my *Congratulations to all the winners!! *... It was fun to look at all the entries ... It's always sad when an event is over because you miss checking the new posts every day!
There is a great deal of talent on this forum ... Looking forward to the next event!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 28, 2015)

Laudine said:


> Ahh didn't expect mine would be chosen, especially against all those amazingly lovely snowflakes ;u; I'm so glad the staff liked my little snowflake!
> 
> Also thank you so much for holding the event! I think it's my favourite event to date. I'm going to really miss sending out parcels to unsuspecting victims haha. Made more friends because of the event too. Again thank you staff for all your efforts and hard work!
> 
> Will some of the submission threads be moved to Museum so we can browse all the entries later? Just wondering since submission threads for Fire festival and Halloween are not hidden. Would be a shame if they stay hidden forever!



It was really pretty, you did a great job and it looks faantastic


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 28, 2015)

╭(?ㅂ?)╮╰(?ㅂ?)╯╭(?ㅂ?)╮╰(?ㅂ?)╯
*cue upbaet victory music*
Woah *CONGRATS* to 3DewDrops, Laudine, Sholee, DaCoSim!!!!!!!!!
Amazing work there and sooooooooo happy for all of you <3 <3

also
@*Reese*: I LOVE your entry for the Holiday Happy Home Designer!!!
It's the best one in every aspect: creativity, layout, idea and just...so refreshingly different.
Truly outstanding~~
It'll always be #1 to me. ^__^


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 29, 2015)

Justin said:


> Is it fixed?



yup!  I see them now


----------



## FancyThat (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow I can't believe I won one, thank you so much! Congrats to everyone who won ^^, and thanks mods/admins for putting on such a fun event :3.


----------



## asuka (Dec 29, 2015)

aaah i can't believe i won ;u; <3
thank you very much for the pretty collectable and congrats to the other winners :'D


----------



## Reese (Dec 29, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> @*Reese*: I LOVE your entry for the Holiday Happy Home Designer!!!
> It's the best one in every aspect: creativity, layout, idea and just...so refreshingly different.
> Truly outstanding~~
> It'll always be #1 to me. ^__^


Ahhhhh Maruchan you flatter me too much  thank you, this really made me happy to read!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 29, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> ╭(?ㅂ?)╮╰(?ㅂ?)╯╭(?ㅂ?)╮╰(?ㅂ?)╯
> *cue upbaet victory music*
> Woah *CONGRATS* to 3DewDrops, Laudine, Sholee, DaCoSim!!!!!!!!!
> Amazing work there and sooooooooo happy for all of you <3 <3
> ...




Thx so much Maru!!!!


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 30, 2015)

Reese:
I hadn't seen your entry until I went back to read the comments here. Your entry is SO CUTE! It really _really_ looks like you are overjoyed to have stumbled upon Santa's workshop! Such an awesome imagination! Only question: Did you find what Santa brought you??


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Dec 30, 2015)

glad people enjoyed my moment with my trusty reindeer


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 31, 2015)

Is there no new years collectible?


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 31, 2015)

Flyffel said:


> Is there no new years collectible?



I don't think anyone was expecting anything. We got 5 new collectibles a week ago!


----------



## emolga (Dec 31, 2015)

Congrats, everyone!


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 31, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I don't think anyone was expecting anything. We got 5 new collectibles a week ago!


It's true we got 5 Christmas collectibles, but we got something on both previous new years. :c (Popper for 2014 and 10 for 2015)
And 2013 was the year collectibles really took off so basically we have always gotten something for new years!


----------



## Goth (Dec 31, 2015)

It was so totes worth the wait guys


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 31, 2015)

Flyffel said:


> It's true we got 5 Christmas collectibles, but we got something on both previous new years. :c (Popper for 2014 and 10 for 2015)
> And 2013 was the year collectibles really took off so basically we have always gotten something for new years!



From what I understand, there were no Christmas collectibles until this year, right? So they mixed it up a bit.


----------



## Pharaoh (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you! I'm shocked that I got one, how lovely!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you for the snowflake <3


----------



## Laudine (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you for the snowflake Justin, it's so pretty ;v; 




Cadbberry said:


> It was really pretty, you did a great job and it looks faantastic


Ahh I'm so happy you think it's pretty! ;u; Thank you for your kind words *sends snowflakes your way xD* ❄❅❄




Maruchan said:


> ╭(?ㅂ?)╮╰(?ㅂ?)╯╭(?ㅂ?)╮╰(?ㅂ?)╯
> *cue upbaet victory music*
> Woah *CONGRATS* to 3DewDrops, Laudine, Sholee, DaCoSim!!!!!!!!!
> Amazing work there and sooooooooo happy for all of you <3 <3



Haha thank you so much Maru! So pumped that Sholee, DaCoSim and 3DewDrops also gets some. Snowflakes for everyone! 
(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ❄❅❄

I really like your coals and red green candies lineup by the way *u*


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks for the snowflake !!


----------



## Zane (Dec 31, 2015)

ty Justin, finally i am a special snowflake


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 31, 2015)

tysm for the snowflake justin ; o ;

"WE GOT A SPECIAL SNOWFLAKE OVER HERE EVERYONE GATHER ROUND"


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 1, 2016)

I can't believe I won a snowflake!


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you so much Justin, the snowflake is so pretty .


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 1, 2016)

Awe shucks jubs! Thx for the snowflake!!!! It's so purdy!!!!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you Justin for the Special Snowflake & HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Aniko (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year all and thanks for the prize!


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 1, 2016)

gradulations to all da creative winners, and da lottery winners (you lucky dawgs)!

--is there a petition to save the Christmas lights thread yet?

and

--is there any image for our birthday snowflake lottery tickets we can display?


----------



## kira_lotus12 (Jan 15, 2016)

Can I have one too?​


----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2016)

kira_lotus12 said:


> Can I have one too?​



The event is over


----------



## kira_lotus12 (Jan 15, 2016)

oath2order said:


> The event is over


When is the next event?​


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 15, 2016)

kira_lotus12 said:


> When is the next event?​



I would assume the next holiday. I know they did Easter eggs last year I think. I wasn't on here.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jan 17, 2016)

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## GreenGalaxy (Jan 17, 2016)

Good job people


----------

